# 9mm with a safety



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello all. My beautiful wife would like a new sidearm. 9mm, lazer and a safety. She has a Walther now. But it doesn't have a safety. Some will say the hammer is the safety. She knows that. 
My question. What make n model 9mm has a safety switch on it ,lazer or lazer adaptable. And she likes pink came of course. 
I bought her a nice little 38 police special for her birthday but she wants a lazer. 
Thanks man


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Olhomestead said:


> I bought her a nice little 38 police special for her birthday but she wants a lazer.


I am curious, what caliber is a little 38 police special, and who makes it?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we need more info , 

what size is she looking for , carry gun?

what make and model is the 38spl you may be able to get the laser for it 

two things you can't trust , the safety and that our laser will have a good battery when you need it.

train like you won't have the laser and be glad if you do


----------



## RSwink (Oct 15, 2013)

Ruger ec9s








Ruger EC9s 9mm Luger 3.12in Muddy Girl Camo Pistol - 6+1 Rounds


Buy Ruger EC9s 9mm Luger 3.12in Muddy Girl Camo Pistol - 6+1 Rounds at Sportsmans Warehouse online and in-store has everything for your outdoor sports adventure needs. Fishing, rods & reels, camping gear, tents and much more.




www.sportsmans.com




Several options for laser. My wife carries this occasionally.

Hi Point C9








Ruger EC9s 9mm Luger 3.12in Muddy Girl Camo Pistol - 6+1 Rounds


Buy Ruger EC9s 9mm Luger 3.12in Muddy Girl Camo Pistol - 6+1 Rounds at Sportsmans Warehouse online and in-store has everything for your outdoor sports adventure needs. Fishing, rods & reels, camping gear, tents and much more.




www.sportsmans.com




Should have a laser available, have never owned this. Know a lady at Work who has 1.

SCCY








Sccy CPX-2 Handgun, 9MM Luger, Black/Pink Camo


Sccy Industries is committed to providing excellent firearms that do not compromise looks, quality, reliability, or value.




www.ganderoutdoors.com




My friends wife has 1 with a laser.

There are probably more, but not sure. Have you googled it?


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Your wife needs to go to a range that rents and test various guns to find what she wants


Jeff


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a Smith & Wesson Shield (9mm). It has a safety, not sure if you can add a laser or not. I like the size for carrying concealed. Apparently you can get it in Pink....mine is boring black.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 4/11/21 6:51 PM CDST

If she likes her .38 and just wants a sight laser, you could do as my neighbor did for his wife who likes her .38 Taurus snub and buy a $75 set of after market laser grips that light on with pressure on a button on the grip.


----------



## Olhomestead (Mar 3, 2021)

It's a model 32. Revolver. If memory serves it says police special on the barrel. 2-3" barrel. Feels real nice in the hand. 
I did come across a S&W ez slide . Had lazer adaptable n manual safety on both sides. And advertised as being able to slide the receiver easily. Maybe model MSR comes to mind? 
Anyone know about these guns ?


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Olhomestead said:


> Hello all. My beautiful wife would like a new sidearm. 9mm, lazer and a safety. She has a Walther now. But it doesn't have a safety. Some will say the hammer is the safety. She knows that.
> My question. What make n model 9mm has a safety switch on it ,lazer or lazer adaptable. And she likes pink came of course.
> I bought her a nice little 38 police special for her birthday but she wants a lazer.
> Thanks man


Sig Saur P365 small, 9 mm, compact, has laser. Fits into the palm of her hand, feels good


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> Sig Saur P365 small, 9 mm, compact, has laser. Fits into the palm of her hand, feels good


I like this one


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a S&W M&P and it's a nice little gun.


----------



## cannonfoddertfc (Dec 20, 2020)

+1 for the M&P but she may like the H&K P30. 
P30 - Heckler & Koch 

My wife had a Sig P250 Compact but did not like the long trigger pull of a SA only so we got her the H&K P30. She loves it and it fits her hand well. 
She also looked at (test fired) a S&W M&P and it was the runner up choice if the P30 had turned out unavailable for some reason. 





*MODS PLEASE NOTE >>> ITS NOT SPAM, IT'S A REFERENCE LINK TO H&K FIREARMS*


----------

